# Cindy Russ alias "Chrislight"



## Craig Sharmat (Jan 12, 2012)

This forum just lost a valuable member though most of you did not know her.

Cindy Russ alias "Chrislight" on this forum passed away in the presence of family and loved ones peacefully at around 7pm Mountain Standard Time, January 10th, 2012. She is survived by her husband (Frederick Russ), her two sisters and a brother. She was 59.

Cindy's message to you all: 

"I don't want to leave but its really not up to me anymore. Love is the universal message always and it happens through actions and also through music. Please carry on the legacy you've started here and achieve greatness together and individually, and never, ever give up. Love & Light, Cindy."

Cindy along with Frederick, formed this forum in August 2004. While rarely posting she was behind-the-scenes helping with a steadying hand and vision. It was through her support and evenhandedness that this forum is what it is today. She took part in mod situations only when absolutely necessary but her influence was always nearby and her perspective always clear with the proper amount of concern and care for others.

Frederick and Cindy never made this forum a money making venture. It was and is about community so unlike other websites that are made for profit, they have lived on a fairly tight budget. I am putting this out there because Cindy during her illness incurred medical expenses which are now left to Frederick. Any help in this matter I am sure would be appreciated.

You can make donations by sending money to the link that Cindy started

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/donate.html

Thanks

Craig Sharmat


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jan 12, 2012)

Our heartfelt best wishes and love go to both Cindy and Frederick. 

.


----------



## Thonex (Jan 12, 2012)

My deepest condolences for your loss Frederick.




Craig Sharmat @ Thu Jan 12 said:


> You can make donations by sending money to the link that Cindy started
> 
> http://www.vi-control.net/forum/donate.html



DONE!!!

In remembrance of Cindy!

All our love,

Andrew and family


----------



## José Herring (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm incredibly saddened. I did meet her and felt that she is an incredibly kind and gentle spirit. I deeply sympathize for your loss Frederick. I'll help out as soon as I can for as much as I can.

ml,

José


----------



## mikebarry (Jan 12, 2012)

R.I.P. Cindy. Thanks for all you've done.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jan 12, 2012)

Thoughts with Frederick and the families, a sad day indeed.


----------



## c0mp0ser (Jan 12, 2012)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family Frederick. Deepest condolences.
Patti Family


----------



## kdm (Jan 12, 2012)

So very sorry to hear of your loss Frederick. Best wishes to you and your family during this difficult time.


----------



## tripit (Jan 12, 2012)

My heartfelt condolences go out to you, Fredrick and your family.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi All,

I was very touched by this unexpected outpouring of support. Cindy was the V in VI - it was actually her belief and support that made VI possible. She was a great friend and it was cool to have her in my life for what little time we had.

In light of recent events, it is very apparent that the time we have together - although fleeting in the scope of the time we've been given - is quite golden. Goes to show you never know the time you have so use it wisely. What Cindy taught me personally is that it truly is not about sweating the small stuff. Its about focusing on the time we have here by giving it our all with true love and compassion and making sure that the legacies we leave behind can stand the test of time. 

So really guys - I so appreciate your warm support, love and friendship through an admittedly difficult time.


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Jan 12, 2012)

Aw, man, what awful news. :(

Deepest sympathies and best wishes.


----------



## Colin O'Malley (Jan 12, 2012)

She was a fantastic person and so are you Fred. I'm very sorry for your loss. 

Colin


----------



## Mike Marino (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Frederick. You and your family are in our thoughts and prayers.

- Mike


----------



## ChrisAxia (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm really saddened to read this news. My condolences to you and your family, Fred.

~Chris


----------



## lee (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm so sorry, Frederick.

I pray you and your family will have all the strength and hope that you need.

/Johnny


----------



## artsoundz (Jan 12, 2012)

Fred, I'm so sorry for your loss. What you and Cindy have done with V.I Control is remarkable. 

Please accept my donation towards your medical bills.


----------



## christianb (Jan 12, 2012)

:-(

so sorry Frederick.

christianb


----------



## Lex (Jan 12, 2012)

Very sorry for your loss Fredrick. My deepest condolences to you and your family.

alex


----------



## reddognoyz (Jan 12, 2012)

Sorry Fred, my thoughts and prayers go out to you and yours......

stuart


----------



## JT (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss Frederick.

Jeff


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Jan 12, 2012)

Man, Freddo. :( I'm so sorry to hear about this. My deepest sympathies.

I met Cindy only several times -- she was a really sweet soul. A wonderfully grounded and supportive woman. She will be missed.


----------



## Dan Selby (Jan 12, 2012)

My deepest and sincere condolences, Fred. My thoughts are with you.

Dan


----------



## Resoded (Jan 12, 2012)

So sorry for your loss Frederick.


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Jan 12, 2012)

Frederick, our thoughts are with you. What she has done for the composers-community is absolutely great.

In remembrance of Cindy...

Hendrik, Manfred and Team.


----------



## synergy543 (Jan 12, 2012)

My deepest condolences to you Frederick. 

I cannot begin to imagine the grief you must be going through. My thoughts are with you,

Greg


----------



## PasiP (Jan 12, 2012)

So sorry for your loss Frederik.


----------



## John DeBorde (Jan 12, 2012)

Very sad news indeed. Hang in there Frederick. My deepest condolences.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jan 12, 2012)

I am also very sorry for your loss Frederik.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jan 12, 2012)

That really saddened me to hear this news. My deepest sympathy Frederick.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm so sorry, Frederick.

Cindy was a very nice woman. Big loss.


----------



## _taylor (Jan 12, 2012)

Very sad news, my deepest condolences to you Frederick and your family.


----------



## stonzthro (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear of this Frederick - our hearts are with you at this time.

Dan


----------



## guydoingmusic (Jan 12, 2012)

Our hearts and prayers are with you, Frederick


----------



## Udo (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm saddened to read about your loss Frederick. My heartfelt condolenses.


----------



## Ryan Scully (Jan 12, 2012)

So sorry for your loss Frederick.



Ryan


----------



## Wes Antczak (Jan 12, 2012)

Just wanted to add my condolences as well. Very sorry to hear this sad news. Deepest sympathy to Frederick and the entire family.


----------



## playz123 (Jan 12, 2012)

My sincere condolences to Fred, and their families and friends.................frank

In darkness, the beauty of the stars and constellations
can be admired all the more now,
now that your dearest Cindy is up there...
shining like a bright star.


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 12, 2012)

Just adding my condolences as well. So very sorry to hear this sad news. Deepest sympathy to Frederick and the entire family.


----------



## rgames (Jan 12, 2012)

I never had the opportunity to meet her - the remembrances here are very touching.

Deepest sympathies.

rgames


----------



## Alex Temple (Jan 12, 2012)

Frederick, I'm very saddened to hear this. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## ComposerDude (Jan 12, 2012)

Frederick, my deepest sympathies to you and your family.

-Peter


----------



## Mike Greene (Jan 12, 2012)

Wow, this is really sad. I'm floored and at a loss. This is so upsetting. I consider myself lucky to have met Cindy in person the two times you guys came to Los Angeles. She really was a wonderful person and I'm so sorry you (and we) had to lose her.


----------



## autopilot (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss Fred. Hope things are OK - ish. 

Sean


----------



## madbulk (Jan 12, 2012)

So sorry to hear. You have my deepest sympathy, Frederick.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jan 12, 2012)

So sorry to hear the news Frederick...
Hang in there man!


----------



## gamalataki (Jan 12, 2012)

Fred,
My deepest heartfelt condolences go out to you and yours. I only met Cindy once, but it was instantly obvious what an intelligent, warm and sweet lady the world has lost.


----------



## tumeninote (Jan 12, 2012)

So sorry to hear your loss Frederick. This is so sad. My sincere condolences to you and your family.


----------



## RiffWraith (Jan 12, 2012)

Aw man, I am so sorry to hear this. :cry: 

Cindy, R.I.P.

Frederick - sorry for your loss. Condolences to you and Cindy's loved ones.


----------



## Hans Adamson (Jan 12, 2012)

This is a shock and very sad news. Cindy was a lovely person who could warm up a room as well as an Internet website. It was a joy dealing with her as a representative for VI-control. Both Amanda and I were very saddened to hear about her passing, and our thoughts go to Frederick and to his and her families.
/Hans


----------



## MichaelL (Jan 12, 2012)

Frederick,

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. My deepest heartfelt condolences to you and your family.

Michael


----------



## JohnG (Jan 12, 2012)

I am very sorry, Frederick.

Sincerely,

John


----------



## pulse (Jan 12, 2012)

Very sorry to hear this, my heart goes out to you all.

Anthony


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 12, 2012)

Shellee also sends her condolences.


----------



## Reegs (Jan 12, 2012)

Very sorry to hear, Frederick. My deepest condolences to you and your family.

Peter


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jan 12, 2012)

You all have no idea how deeply I appreciate this. The return wave of love and compassion is overwhelming to say the least.

Cindy really believed in this community but she also really believed in the composers who comprise it. VI is truly an amazing place and we found ourselves marveling daily at the sheer raw talent of so many members. She was also a strong proponent of collaboration. Cindy believed that if we all pull together there is no limit to what we can accomplish.

Anyway guys, again I really appreciate this so much. It means a lot.


----------



## Ed (Jan 12, 2012)

This is so horrible! I didnt even know ChrisLight was Cindy's username. :( Thoughts are with you Frederick.


----------



## sbkp (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm so sorry, Frederick. What a blow.

I only met Cindy once, at a VI dinner several years ago. It seemed to me the room became a brighter place when the two of you walked in.

All my best
Stefan


----------



## sevaels (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm very sorry to hear of your loss Frederick. Cindy was the first to warmly welcome me to VI 5 years ago and I never forgot it. 

Please take care of yourself and remember you have lots of love in this forum.


----------



## kgdrum (Jan 12, 2012)

Frederick -
I am very sorry for your loss, my deepest condolences to you and your family.

Kenny


----------



## re-peat (Jan 12, 2012)

Very sad to hear this, Frederick. My sincerest condolences. 
I wish you and your family all the strength, kindness, inspiration and loving support you need.

_


----------



## Daniel (Jan 12, 2012)

Cindy has contributed to my musical knowledge through this website. We will always remember you, R.I.P. Cindy.
Deep condolences to Frederick and the whole family.

Best,


----------



## snowleopard (Jan 12, 2012)

Very sad. I'm at a loss for words.


----------



## Siggi Mueller (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm really saddened to read this news. My condolences to you and your family.

All the best from germany,

Siggi


----------



## Rob (Jan 13, 2012)

very sorry to hear this, Frederick... I'm with you and your family


----------



## chrisr (Jan 13, 2012)

My condolences and sincere thanks. The community that you have fostered is bursting with music, passion and the spirit of creation! I raise my glass to you both x


----------



## Hannes_F (Jan 13, 2012)

When I was a kid and somebody died that I loved I came to the conclusion that the best of this being was really still there ... somewhere ... and that all was good.

I wish you all the best, and piece in mind and heart, 
Hannes


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Jan 13, 2012)

:(


----------



## Gusfmm (Jan 13, 2012)

Very sorry for your loss Fredrick, my heartfelt condolences and symphathy to you and your family in such difficult times.

Sincerely,
Gus.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 13, 2012)

A friendly reminder, dear members:



> Frederick and Cindy never made this forum a money making venture. It was and is about community so unlike other websites that are made for profit, they have lived on a fairly tight budget. I am putting this out there because Cindy during her illness incurred medical expenses which are now left to Frederick. Any help in this matter I am sure would be appreciated.
> 
> You can make donations by sending money to the link that Cindy started
> 
> http://www.vi-control.net/forum/donate.html


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 13, 2012)

I had no idea, and it is a very sad note, my condolances.
I'm sure she was proud of what she left behind though....


----------



## ThomasL (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm so sorry Frederick. 

Take care...


----------



## Elfen (Jan 13, 2012)

My deepest condolences to you and your family Frederick!


----------



## rJames (Jan 13, 2012)

My condolences Frederick from both Pamela and I. I told Pamela about this thread last night and she was taken aback.

I guess it was more imminent that we could have imagined.


----------



## wst3 (Jan 13, 2012)

I am so saddened by your loss, I can not imagine what it must be line (nor do I want to!)

I never met you or Cindy, but I've certainly been influenced, in a positive way, by this forum and it's members - so she must have been quite a person!

You and her loved ones will be in my thoughts and prayers... please take care of yourselves - based on her message she'd accept nothing less!


----------



## michaelv (Jan 13, 2012)

Celebrate, Russ._ Celebrate_ her life and know that this is not the end.


----------



## A/V4U (Jan 14, 2012)

Deepest condolences to you Frederick. R.I.P. Cindy

Vlad


----------



## Stevie (Jan 14, 2012)

Frederick, 

I'm absolutely shocked to hear that. My deepest condolences go out to you and your family.
Wishing you all the strength you need.

Stephan


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Jan 14, 2012)

Dear Frederick,

I just found this topic today and I am really shocked about this.

I'm trying to get back to V.I. after more than a year due to serious depression problems and being very close to bankrupcy a few times, but that is nothing compared to what the two of you must have gone through and what you will have to learn to live with.

Thank you so much, Cindy and Fred, for what you both have given to this community. 

I wish I could have met you both a few years ago when I was trying to visit L.A. when you were also doing your camper trip with the BBQ at Marina del Rey.

Lots of strength my friend! Cindy is still with you, in your sweet memories but also in what some people call heaven and others the Akashic field.

May God, the consciousness of the universe be with you and your family and give you the strength to cope with your loss.

Peter


----------



## zvenx (Jan 14, 2012)

very sorry for your loss. may she RIP.
rsp


----------



## Hannesdm (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss, Frederick!

My condolences..


----------



## Takabuntu (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss. Wishing you much strength and comfort. Erik


----------



## Andreas Moisa (Jan 14, 2012)

Dear Frederick,

I just saw this post after your post on facebook. I'd like to add my deepest condolences and I'm sorry for your loss. Also I want to thank you for making this very special forum possible!

Andreas


----------



## Niah (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear this Frederick even more knowing that Cindy was such an essential part of your life and the forum's life as well.

I want to offer my full support and condolences in this difficult time but most of all a big thank you to you and Cindy for creating and maintaining such a great community that has had such an impact in the world of music technology and in my life as an artist and as a person. And even though over the years many things have changed, the "founding fathers" have always stayed true to the core values that gave birth to VI-Control and for all that I will be eternally grateful.

N.


----------



## Ian Livingstone (Jan 14, 2012)

So sorry to hear your sad news Frederick - thinking of you and your family.
Ian


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jan 14, 2012)

Guys - I really appreciate your love and support. It means a lot!

Cindy loved VI Control. She was the one who said, "yes" when I asked her if she thought it was a good idea to start it. She also loved the composers who frequent the forum and we both marveled at the immense storehouse of talent. She believed in all of us. It was an amazing experience to spend what little time I had with her. 

Cindy was emotionally strong and really helped in so many ways. It was mentioned early in the thread but bears repeating that her final message to all composers everywhere especially here on VI: 

"I wanted to sincerely thank each and every one of you for your love and support. Having you in our lives has been fantastic and that you will be there for Frederick is something which makes me truly grateful. I don't want to leave but its really not up to me anymore. Love is the universal message always and it happens through actions and also through music. Please carry on the legacy you've started here and achieve greatness together and individually, and never, ever give up. Love & Light, Cindy."


----------



## Jaap (Jan 14, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear this Frederick, my thoughts go to you and your family and what a great spirit she was that she so fully believed in all of us.

May she rest in peace.


----------



## IvanP (Jan 14, 2012)

My deepest condolences, Fred...

since words may not be enough, let me remind you of this piece, in the hope it may bring you some light in this difficult moment and, to Cindy, a safe and peaceful travel wherever she is going now.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CC26f1XBKjQ

Best, 

Ivan


----------



## jtenney (Jan 14, 2012)

An inspired suggestion, Ivan, Beethoven's Cavatina. One of my favorites, to play and to listen to! And, of course, you're right, words are never enough...

later,
John


----------



## maraskandi (Jan 14, 2012)

Sad news, condolences to you and your family Fred and thank you to Cindy for her posthumous message to us all.


----------



## Daniel James (Jan 14, 2012)

Sincerely deeply sorry for your loss mate. Our thoughts are with you all right now!

Dan


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 16, 2012)

So sorry to hear, Fred. She must have been a very special person if she helped you build this wonderful community.


----------



## Gerd Kaeding (Jan 16, 2012)

Dear Frederick , my deepest condolences to you and your family .

- Gerd


----------



## Marius Masalar (Jan 16, 2012)

Oh no...I just came across this thread and must count myself among the unfortunate folks who never got the opportunity to meet her (or you) in person, Fred.

Together, you built a haven for all of us and I don't think I speak only for myself when I say that I wouldn't be where I am now career-wise if it wasn't for this community and its people. I'll never forget that, and you can be sure that my thoughts, sympathy, and helping hands are at your disposal as you regain your footing.

My heartfelt condolences to you & yours. :(


----------



## Synesthesia (Jan 17, 2012)

So sorry to hear this Frederick. Condolences for your loss. Wishing you strength and comfort. 

Paul


----------



## Mahlon (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm so sorry. All our thoughts are with you.

Mahlon


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Jan 17, 2012)

Frederick, 

I am very sorry for your loss. I had no idea Cindy was behind this wonderful forum, where I have learnt a great deal.

My thoughts are with you and your family. 

Cindy has left behind a great legacy which is full of wonderful people.

Take care.


Tanuj.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jan 17, 2012)

Although I have never met Cindy I believe behind every great man there is a greater woman. My sincerest condolences Frederick.


----------



## PavlovsCat (Jan 17, 2012)

Frederick, I am so sorry for your loss. 

- Peter


----------



## CFDG (Jan 18, 2012)

Sorry to hear this. My sincere condolences Frederick. 

Christian


----------



## organix (Jan 20, 2012)

The loss of a loved one is always very sad, I know that.
My deepest condolences Frederick. I wish you and your family much strength to pass around the time of mourning.

best wishes
Markus


----------



## Stephen Rees (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Such sad news, but also uplifting to know you had the opportunity to share your life with such a wonderful person for a short time.

Take care,

Stephen


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Jan 20, 2012)

Giving you all warm thoughts.

Thank you so much for the forum and good intensions Cindy and Fred.

For me consciousness never goes away. So I am sure she never left you:=) She still lights with love and light! Such a smart lady... That at least makes me warm. And she should be celebrated.

Though I never met you Cindy, I now suddenly want to... See you one day amongst the rest of the stars. 


Indeed Love & Light!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DxIXW3W88Q


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Jan 21, 2012)

Sorry for your loss Frederick. Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jan 21, 2012)

Guys, I wish to thank you so much for your warm and compassionate outpouring of love and support. Cindy was really special - one of the few women I have met that was solid and grounded. Her love and support has been replaced by hundreds of composers who have essentially let me know that they have my back - and I cannot tell you how much that means to me. I appreciate you all very much and will join my voice with Cindy's memory by saying that I believe in you all and will continue to encourage you to reach for the highest star of your own destiny - whether that be via collaboration (its the new wave seriously) or by way of your own pathway to success. 

The talent on this forum is amazing - I've always felt that - so please know without a doubt that VI is here to stay! Cindy and I have always counted you all as part of our family and that will never change.

In pain but very blessed,

Frederick


----------



## Tino Danielzik (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear that. My deepest condolences Frederick! All my thoughts are with you. We will always remember her.

Take care!

Best wishes,
Tino


----------



## dinerdog (Jan 21, 2012)

My deepest condolences. You are both in my prayers, though I'm sure Cindy is enjoying eternal happiness now.

Stephen


----------



## Vision (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm really sorry to hear this. I don't post often, and only found this out through Frederick's piece "Dreams of Flying". I lost my mom to Cancer, and I think about her everyday. My sincerest condolences Frederick.


----------



## synthnut (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi Fred,
So sorry for your loss .....Life is so short ......God be with you and you family in this time of need ....Sincerely, Jim


----------



## garylionelli (Jan 27, 2012)

Frederick, 

She'll always be with you, sometimes when you least expect it. Please accept my condolences for such a tough loss.

Gary


----------



## johnhamilton (Jan 29, 2012)

So sorry for your loss :( My thoughts are with you


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jan 30, 2012)

Wow, that is truly sad news :( I am really sorry to learn these terrible news, Frederick.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks everyone so much for your sincere kindness. Cindy meant the world to me and she'll be incredibly missed. 

But you know something else that meant the world to her? VI. She LOVED VI and sincerely appreciated the immense storehouse of music and production talent and hearing about the creative struggles - heck, even some of the squabbles we had occasionally on VI she found amusing. On highlighted pieces here she and I would always listen and critique privately together. Aside from being my wife, she was a loyal and supportive friend. 

Sharmy mentioned that in a way I kind of missed out on Christmas. But I told him with all the love and support from friends and family members, I didn't miss out on Christmas at all. You all meant the world to both Cindy and me and that legacy continues today.


----------



## dfhagai (Jan 30, 2012)

My condolences to you and your family Frederick, very saddened to hear this as well... 
Love & Respect,
HD


----------



## Scrianinoff (Jan 30, 2012)

I am really sorry to hear this Frederick. My condolences for your loss. I wish you strength in facing the coming times. I unfortunately know from experience that the sharpness of the pain will get weaker, whereas the sweetness of the celebration of all that she was to you will get stronger. Although I don't know you or Cindy personally, I wish I could offer you some words of real comfort, but regrettably I cannot. Take care.


----------



## choc0thrax (Jan 30, 2012)

Wow, this is really sad news. I'm so sorry for your loss, Frederick. I feel dumb for not even knowing Chrislight was your wife.


She is probably looking down from somewhere, still reading the forum. I will continue to post interesting and educational content.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks guys. Means a lot.



choc0thrax @ Mon Jan 30 said:


> She is probably looking down from somewhere, still reading the forum. I will continue to post interesting and educational content.



She has laughed more than once at some of your posts. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Peaslee (Jan 31, 2012)

That's awful, I'm so very sorry to hear that Frederick. Hang in there and know she'll always be with you. :(


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (Feb 1, 2012)

My condolences to you and your family Frederic.


----------



## Alex W (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear this Frederick, my thoughts are with you...


----------



## dannthr (Feb 2, 2012)

This is such a wonderful community.

As much as we allow our passions for the subject matter to get the best of us in some threads, this is without a doubt, a very real community of family and friends.

It is very sad news to lose one of our flock.

I really appreciate all of the hard work and heart that has gone into making this forum what it is and you have my deepest sympathies, Frederick.

Know that you will always have a family amongst us VI-crazed loons, whether you like it or not.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks so much guys. I really appreciate your support and good thoughts - means a lot. Cindy would have really appreciated it too. 

In the end, its really about who we really loved and the compassion we shared with others, the examples we set and the legacies we left behind. She did really great in all the above so it leaves a strong template for me to follow myself or at least try my best to emulate. She's in a better place.


----------



## synergy543 (Feb 3, 2012)

Frederick, it sounds like she would have been proud of you for the strength you have in dealing with this situation, adapting to the changes, and continuing on with the dreams you build together.

While I've been thinking about your loss and the tremendous emotional challenges it must present, I realize there is another way to look at this too. And that is to appreciate the wonderful time you had together and that in many ways, such as with this forum you built and the attitudes you shared together, her spirit lives on.

Stay strong,

Greg


----------



## SergeD (Feb 3, 2012)

My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## reneS (Feb 3, 2012)

After just lurking for years thats the time to join and express my gratitude for everything your wife and you has done for us.

Much to often we take things for granted and miss the time to say thank you.
I wish you all the strength needed in times like this and my condolences to you and your family.
rené


----------



## Jean Paul (Feb 12, 2012)

My condolences (though belated) to you and your family Fredrick ..I just read the post.

This forum is the best music community on the net and thats all because of Cindy's efforts and dedication. So thank you Cindy for making this happen.


----------



## ptrickf (Feb 12, 2012)

Many belated condolences from me too Frederick. This forum is indeed a fantastic place. Thank you Cindy and to you too. I also know from experience that the inspiration that one gets from having known someone so special grows and grows and does numb the pain of loss. All the best, Patrick.


----------



## BoulderBrow (Feb 12, 2012)

My belated condolences, Frederick


----------



## redleicester (Mar 2, 2012)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Fri Jan 13 said:


> A friendly reminder, dear members:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Done.


>hugs<


----------



## Frederick Russ (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks so much. Very appreciated - means a lot.


----------



## mixolydian (Mar 7, 2012)

My condolences to you, Fred, and Cindy's sisters, brother and families.


----------



## Aer Gui Ta (Mar 8, 2012)

take care


----------



## Frederick Russ (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks guys - means a lot.


----------



## nikolas (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh my God! I just noticed this thread...

I'm so sorry for your loss Fred! My condolences to you and everyone in the family!


----------



## adg21 (Mar 8, 2012)

This was just heartbreaking to read. My deepest condolences to you Frederick.


----------



## XcesSound (Jul 5, 2012)

I am so deeply sorry to hear of your loss. My condolences to you and your family. With love and best wishes.


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 20, 2012)

I actually was fishing through old content and must say Russ, she was a wonderful lady. Even though people we become so attached are missed immediately, they really never are gone.
Again My Condolances...


----------

